# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب قسم الاجهزة بنظام مايمو - Maemo OS, Nokia N900  برنامج Advanced Clock Plugin  لتغيير شكل الساعة الممل

## atoune.amoune

أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج Advanced Clock Plugin   برنامج جميل يقوم بتعديل الساعة  إلى  ساعات أخرى بديلة أكبر ، أجمل ، تحتوى على تفيصل أكثر   
لتحميل من كتالوج الأكسترا ديفل بأسم Advanced Clock Plugin

----------


## h.hbebo

شكرررا

----------


## طخبوش

_شششششششششششششششششككككككككررررررررا_

----------


## abed121

شكرا

----------


## abed121

الروابط شغالة

----------


## abed121

شكرا الروباط مية مية

----------


## مودي مشاكل

مشكووور ع الطرح الجميل

----------


## منال احمد

تسلم الايادى على المجهود الرائع

----------

